# Kyoga Flameback!



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

How many of you keep these beauties? I just received 8 of them Sunday afternoon. They are all under 2". They are all pretty much silver, but with hints of the colors to come. I am housing them in a standard 20 gallon tank for now, but will be moving them to a much larger tank in a few months.

Here's the thing: I went home for lunch today and a small female (less than 2") is holding about 12-15 eggs in here mouth!!!! All of the eggs are a yellow color, and about the size of the ball from a ball point pen.

I did not know they spawned that young. Is it unusual? Is it possible they will hatch?

Lastly, What are the chances that the fry will live in the same tank as the 8 semi-adult fish?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## 96brat (Jul 22, 2009)

Congrats on the new fish. Where did you get them from???

They can spawn as small as 3/4". The larger the female the better chance of holding them to term. Spawns are usually small until the fish gets bigger. Your best chances are to move the female to her own tank at the last minute. I would say next weekend as the fry usually hatch anywhere from 12-18 days depending on various conditions. If you move her to early, you risk the chances of her spitting the eggs. If you wait to move her and then she spits them, chances are they have already hatch and large enough to be on their own. If the other fish in the tank start harrassing her, then you have no choice but to move her asap. Once she does spit the fry, I usually take the female out the 2nd day.

The fry will have no chance of living in the same tank as the semi-adult fish as they will get eaten. Usually I raise them to a big enough size and give them away as you will soon find that you will have more than you can handle.

Good luck


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks!

I purchased them from a guy in Sacramento who was closing his fish room down and moving the Maui (lucky him).

The next problem is this: I have no idea which is a male? Can I tell from the egg spots on the anal fin? That is really the only thing that differentiates them at this point. There are no other color differances, and most are exactly the same size.

Would a 10 gallon tank work to put her in until she spits the fry? Gravel or no gravel?


----------



## 96brat (Jul 22, 2009)

Most of the time egg spots do turn up to be males, but I have had females holding that display some egg spots so not 100%. You will know when they color up.

10G will work fine. No gravel. Definately use a sponge filter as these are pretty efficient and you don't risk the chance of the fry getting sucked up into the HOB.


----------



## 96brat (Jul 22, 2009)

I sent you a pm


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

redblufffishguy said:


> How many of you keep these beauties? I just received 8 of them Sunday afternoon. They are all under 2". They are all pretty much silver, but with hints of the colors to come.


Mine are here:
http://african-cichlid.com/allred.htm

At just under 2" you should be seeing some color in the male. When young, the females have a yellowish anal fin and the male anal fin is usually clear. They can both have egg spots but the males generally show their spots at a younger age than the females.

Kevin


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

Just looked in the tank, and one of the eight is colored up. That must be the male. I have no idea how to catch the female with the eggs as the tank is full of rockwork. I guess i will have to tear it down this weekend. :?


----------

